# 0-27 fasttrack?



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got a small space (29 x 49) that I'd like to put up a quick O scale setup. I don't see 027 in fast track, does anyone know if they make it? Or can you combine non-fast track with fast track? How does that work?

Thanks!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

The big difference between O and O27 tubular track is the rail height, with O having the higher rails... Also, the minimum diameter curve with O track is 31", while with O27 track it is 27"... Lionel Fastrack is all one size, and the minimum diameter curve with Fastrack is 36"... To my knowledge Lionel does not make a tubular track / Fastrack adapter, but I may be wrong...


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> The big difference between O and O27 tubular track is the rail height, with O having the higher rails... Also, the minimum diameter curve with O track is 31", while with O27 track it is 27"... Lionel Fastrack is all one size, and the minimum diameter curve with Fastrack is 36"... To my knowledge Lionel does not make a tubular track / Fastrack adapter, but I may be wrong...


Thanks B&M. This is a temporary location anyway, so I guess I'll go ahead and use straight O27. when I move it to a more permanent location I can switch to ez track.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wait a second, Lionel DOES make a tubular track / Fastrack adapter... The product number is 6-12040 and it is $8.00


----------



## Pennsylvania Station (Feb 14, 2009)

The smallest diameter curve for Lionel's _Fastrack_ is 36 inches (036).

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Catalogs/Catalog.cfm?CatalogUID=284C0744-CF89-3125-D7939305D8DE0D48&PageID=1891


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to MTF Pennsylvania Station!
Are you the same namesake working on a D 27 layout?
We have some O gage members who would be interested.
If so, Why is it called disappearing?
Bob


----------

